# Is this Rose or Mini-Rose Moss?



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know crap about moss taxonomy, but that's probably the coolest moss I've ever seen. 

I hope it does well for you so you can hook me up!!!!!


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

From google, this is what Rose Moss is supposed to look like:
(the one on the left)

























And this is what Mini-Rose Moss should look like:

























So to me, it looks more like mini. But I'm HORRIBLE at IDing plants.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

That is rose moss.
Mini rose looks completely different.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

h4n said:


> That is rose moss.
> Mini rose looks completely different.


Please elaborate. How does what I have look different than the photos of min-Rose Moss I posted? To me it looks the same, while the regular rose moss has larger pedals that are perpendicular to the stem, while what I have, and the photos of mini-rose moss run in-line.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Just an update, found a SCAPE member familiar with both Rose and Mini-Rose moss. Regular rose moss should have the leaves wrapping around the frond, with a yellowish top, while mini rose moss has longer fronts, and the leaves are opposite each other running the length of the frond.

So what I have appears to be Mini-Rose Moss, aka Pearl Moss.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

your moss is really nice looking


----------

